# PG1070 on Mavic Shimano Hub



## twoeee (Dec 26, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had any issues with the SRAM PG1070 on a Mavic ED10 (I think) shimano hub. I have just fitted a a 12/25 cassette which was on a set of Fulcrum wheels but it appears the cassette will not lock full into place an rattles with a little sided and forward to back movement.

Can any suggest any solutions? Do I need a spacer or a specific SRAM cassette?

Thanks


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

A bit confused but I think you are saying you installed the cassette on Mavic wheels.

Mavics require use of a very thin spacer before you put on the cassette for Shimano/SRAM splined cassettes. Otherwise, you get the situation you described - the sprockets will not fully lock down.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

By the way, the spacer is probably 2 mm thick. When missing the spacer on a used set of Mavic wheels purchased on Craig's list recently, I cannibalized an old cassette to get a cog and cut away everything except the inner ring with my Dremel tool. It worked great as a spacer, but it might be easier to just ask your local bike shop for a proper spacer.


----------

